# Android games



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Looking for some decent Android games as I've got no access to my Xbox for a while (living with grandparents until we get a house sorted so it's all in storage) and no WiFi access so I don't want to go downloading a load of games to find they're no good.

Playing Real Racing 3 atm but since they've updated it and you need 'x' to get this and 'y' to get that it's got a bit boring and tedious. 

Favs are Real Racing and Dead trigger if that helps at all? 

So what's everyone playing? 

Cheers


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The only game I have on my tablet is The Knights of Pen and Paper.
Used to play it a fair bit. Not so much lately.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

i really enjoy playing "fieldrunners" or "plants vs zombies" when i get chance.


----------



## Matty03g (Feb 5, 2012)

Me and some work mates play crime city and it's very addictive mate:thumb:


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

Real racing 3 is ace
Dead trigger
Wind up knight


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Cheers lads, will have a look at some of these tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## AudiKosti (Jan 28, 2013)

Clash of Clans... Was originally on Apple only, but was recently expanded to Android, great game can't go wrong if your playing with friends.


----------



## christhesparky (Oct 5, 2008)

Minion rush is addictive


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I play Wordament and stick golf


----------

